# Moorabi & der erfolg Kohlrabi



## BlackHéróFighter (31. Januar 2009)

Hallo, wir haben gestern 5x probiert den erfolg Kohlrabi zu holen, aber bei 20 % castet er öfters hhinternander die transmutation,keine chance...hat jmd nen tipp?

Aufstellung:
Krieger
DK
Pala
Heal pala
Schami


----------



## _:Shadow:_ (31. Januar 2009)

kleiner tipp nehm ein schurken mit der kann tritt ;p


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (31. Januar 2009)

SChon klar aber der Warri konnte unterbrechen, der pala konnte und ich konnte es das müsste doch eig reichen oder?^^


----------



## _:Shadow:_ (31. Januar 2009)

nö ! reicht nich ^^


----------



## Fleischy 4 Fingers (31. Januar 2009)

_:Shadow:_ schrieb:


> nö ! reicht nich ^^



... alle aus der gruppe können unterbrechen warum sollte das nicht reichen?
was euch fehlt ist die sache mit dem timing

zum schluss die sachen zum unterbrechen nehmen die länger anhalten paladin und dk z.b.


----------



## _:Shadow:_ (31. Januar 2009)

ich meine ja auch nicht im sinne der spells und fähigkeiten fleischy ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaniL (1. Februar 2009)

Der Boss ist ein pures DPS rennen.

Schamy Kampfrausch und dann alle dmg fahren ohne ende....
Am besten nen Healschamy einpacken der einfach dmg mit macht....

wenn er nach 3 mal verwandeln nicht tot am boden liegt habt ihr einfach zu wenig dmg gemacht weil beim 4. mal castet er glaub ich unter 1 Sekunde


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (2. Februar 2009)

sein casttimer hängt rein an seiner hp. den letzten vor 20% hp unterbrechen, dann hat er 10 sec cd und muss fallen

@_:Shadow:_ erzähl hier kein blödsinn. niemand brauch schurken zum unterbrechen


----------



## Veneficus (2. Februar 2009)

Nach vielen Runs habe ich den Erfolg gestern endlich bekommen. Unsere Aufstellung: Feral-Druide (Tank), Krieger (Off), Magier (Arkan), Magier (Arkan), Resto-Schami (meine Wenigkeit, auf Ele umgeskillt für diesen Erfolg).

Zunächst ein paar grundlegende Dinge zum Cast "Transformation": In einigen Versuchen haben wir herausgefunden, dass bis 50% HP des Bosses die Abstände zwischen den Casts 10 sek. betragen. Bei weniger als 50% HP verkürzen sich die Abstände auf 5 sek. Die Castzeit hängt (wie bereits gesagt) von der HP des Bosses ab; je weniger HP, desto kürzer die Castzeit.

Für die Unterbrechungen haben wir diese Abfolge festgelegt:

1. Cast -> Druide
2. Cast -> Krieger
3. Cast -> die beiden Magier und ich

Beim ersten Anlauf hat er Boss bei ca. 5% noch einen cast durchbekommen. Beim 2. Versuch hat es dann zum Glück (das hier auch mit reinspielt) geklappt.

Und es ist in der Tat ein DPS-Rennen, weshalb ich für diesen Kampf auch von Resto auf Ele umgeskillt habe (praktischerweise konnte ich das mit dem Erfolg beim Herold im Alten Königreich verbinden, der auch ein dps race ist und den wir vorher erfolgreich abschließen konnten).


----------



## FELLINGA (2. Februar 2009)

Ich hab den Erfolg bis jetzt 3 mal mitgemacht.

Es reichen 3 Leute die countern können.

Wir waren:
Deff Krieger
Fury Krieger
Schurke

Timing und luck sollte stimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


AB dem 4rten cast ist es eigetnlich Glückssache.


----------



## Torcido (5. April 2009)

das der cast-timer von seinen hp abhängig ist stimmt nicht.

ab kampfbeginn habt ihr genau 10 sek zeit bis zur ersten verwandlung,danach nochmal 10 sek bis zur zweiten,und dann castet er alle 5 sek, wobei sich die castzeit immer halbiert.

beim ersten benötigt er 6 sek,dann 3, dann 1,5, dann 1 usw (also ab dem 3ten mal reine glückssache das zu kicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

casttimer also ab kampfbeginn  10,20,25,30,35,usw

das wichtigste bei dem boss sind einfach die dps, tank dran,heldentum pflicht und dmg fahren was der char hergibt. nach 24 sek muss der boss liegen,ansonsten ist das kicken nicht mehr timebar.

hf und gl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## c25xe (6. April 2009)

Torcido schrieb:


> das der cast-timer von seinen hp abhängig ist stimmt nicht.
> 
> ab kampfbeginn habt ihr genau 10 sek zeit bis zur ersten verwandlung,danach nochmal 10 sek bis zur zweiten,und dann castet er alle 5 sek, wobei sich die castzeit immer halbiert.
> 
> ...



nee

der castdauer ist einzig und allein von seiner hp abhängig.
d.h je weiniger hp der dicke hat desto schneller castet er.


----------



## Goim (10. April 2009)

es gibt nur eine sache, die an der hp liegt und zwar die castzeit die er bracuht um sich zu verwandeln. wann die casts kommen ist nach zeit

haben letztens das probiert mit

pala tank
magier
eule
eleschami
retripala

den 1. cast hab ich als tank unterbrohen und der 2. cast kam bei 5% der leider durch ging und er sofort umgefallen ist :-(

wir wollen das demnächst nochmal probieren, dass der 2. cast bei 30% liegt und den dann runter schlagen, weil der da noch etwas mehr castzeit benötigt


so long goimgar


----------



## relied (16. April 2009)

da werd ich doch auch mal meinen senf dazu geben......wir haben den erfolg auch viele mal probiert, bis es geklappt hat. die gruppenzusammenstellung war:
pala (tank)
hunter
shami (ele)
druide (heal)
krieger (off)

der healdruide hat nicht extra für den kampf umgeskillt (aber trotzdem nur schaden auf den boss gemacht), der trick ist der shami dabei.....und zwar braucht dieser einen geskillten erdschock  auf 5 sec. zuerst hab ich (tank) unterbrochen, dann der offkrieger, das 3. unterbrechen hat der shamane übernommen (ab hier muss der boss auf 5 sec castzeit sein) und ab da nur noch wie nen wahnsinniger auf seine unterbrechentaste gehämmert, keinen schaden mehr gemacht. wenn kein erdbeben dazwischen kommt trifft er dann immer genau den cast vom boss. hat ein paar anläuft gebraucht, natürlich mit kampfrausch (und deshalb immer wartezeit zwischen den tries;-) )
morabi hat in dem try 5 mal versucht sich zu verwandeln, das letzte mal bei 1%. es ist also auch ohne extrem viel schaden möglich.


----------



## Racziel (25. August 2009)

Also ganz ehrlich:

Dieses Archievment ist viel schwerer als Yoggi oder ähnliches. Das timing muss auf die milisekunde stimmen. Es ist einfach verrückt und wer nicht 5 Jahre seines Lebens durch den stress und den ärger verlieren will sollte es wirklich lassen. ist zwar schade um den drachen aber das ist echt verrückt.
Versuche schon seit einer Woche alles mögliche aus. Mein Freund(warri) und ich (holypriest) haben schon wirklich alle setups durch: wir hatten schurken dabei, ele und vergelter shamis, palas, dks und wir haben es trotzdem noch nicht geschafft das zu kicken bzw es zu timen.


----------



## Bloodflowers (25. August 2009)

Dann habt ihr ziemlich wenig dps.


----------



## Sch1llman (26. August 2009)

Heiler braucht man für den Kampf nicht. Wie gesagt bietet sich ein Ele Schami an, da dieser (geskillt) genau 5 Sek CD auf den Schock hat und das Verwandeln vom Boss auch genau 5 Sek CD (unter 50%) hat, sobald er unterbrochen wurde. Das heißt, der Schami muss nur auf seinen Schock hämmern und unterbricht damit automatisch jedes Mal. Ist zum Schluss natürlich trotzdem noch ein wenig Glückssache wegen Ping usw...


----------



## Stoic (27. August 2009)

Dolchfächer mit geskilltem Unterbrechen ... dann sollte es sogar möglich sein ihn dauerhaft zu unterbrechen ... einfach alle 4 sek den dolchfächer tätigen ... dann brauch die Gruppe auch kaum DPS ...

wenn ihr keinen solchen Schurken dabei habt ... dann solltet ihr wie von den Vorpostern erwähnt deutlich mehr dps machen ... btw ein schurke kann auch allein 3 mal unterbrechen .... nur ab dem 3en unterbrechen ist die castzeit schneller wie der cd ... von tritt ... da tritt ne abklingzeit von 10sek hat ... und die castzeit + stille von dem boss unter 10 sekunden liegt


----------



## Victiln (28. August 2009)

vll ganz nützlich ist auchn hexer in der grp, der seinen Teufelshund auf den Boss schickt...der kann automatisch kicken, allerdings muss trotzdem dps ohne ende gemacht werden


----------

